# MMAF GFX Grand Prix R1 - KryOnicle vs. Killstarz



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The winner of this competition moves on to *round 2* in the MMAF GFX Grand Prix tournament.

Vote for who you think did the best work! 

The theme of this round is: *Nature*

Good luck to both of you.

*KryOnicle*









*Killstarz*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Went with KryOnicle.

Both are really good, though. I just couldn't pass up on the lighting in Kry's.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I went with Kry as well for the same reason that MC did! Awesome job to both of you. It was a tough choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a battle of heavyweights! Both sigs are phenomenal, KryOnicle wins my vote my a super slim margin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Killstarz would have killed almost anyone but the problem is he went against Kyonicle. Had to give it to kry, both are sick. Nice work guys.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks alot for the votes ! This is alot closer than I'm comfortable with! Hehe good job Kill!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Cheers for the votes guys. Nice close competition, just what it is all about.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok guys, the 24 hours for the voting has been completed, so I'm calling the winners.

KryOnicle is the winner of this competition.

You guys both did a really good job, should be proud of your work.


----------

